# What do people prefer at craft fairs?



## lenarenee (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm donating soap to a non profit to sell at a fundraiser.

So far I have rosemary mint, lavender, Arabian Spice, Frosted Birch/Juniper, Nurture's 8th and Ocean. 

I have a break from my anatomy class, so I can make 3 more. Would people buy more standard unholiday soap, or Christmas soap? 

(I'm considering Satsuma, Nurture's Winter Wonderland, peppermint, blackberry sage, some kind of floral) What sells this time of year?


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 18, 2017)

I like rosemary and mint.


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't sell, but my people are always wondering if I have charcoal bars or milk bars of some sort (usually my goats milk or buttermilk bars).


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Lemongrass is one of my best sellers if that helps


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 18, 2017)

Dragon's Blood, Lavender, Eucalyptus and plumeria are some of my best sellers. Listed in order. Sadly, I have never had much luck with Christmas scents


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd have to agree with Carolyn about Christmas scents, although I did sell some of those, my biggest sellers were always OMH, lavender and Energy. I don't know if it will help you any, but here's an interesting study that says people buy more when they're offered fewer choices.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/27/your-money/27shortcuts.html


----------



## Millie (Nov 18, 2017)

Your selection sounds wonderful. I would add a fruity option, and a rose scented soap. Then you've got a touch of everything. Any floral is probably fine, but rose is a classic and makes a great gift. It is also a scent I am asked for frequently.

Good luck with your show!  :smalltree::dancingsanta::smalltree:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 19, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Dragon's Blood, Lavender, Eucalyptus and plumeria are some of my best sellers. Listed in order. Sadly, I have never had much luck with Christmas scents


 


people really love dragon blood?  I have a bottle and have not used it.  It smells lice incense to me.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 19, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> people really love dragon blood?  I have a bottle and have not used it.  It smells lice incense to me.


Oh yes, people love it, but I do not know what yours smells like. Mine is a very complex scent and similar to the one sold at Pure Fragrance Oils, but mine does not get as dark and is stronger.  It is a fragrance I purchase in very large amounts.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 19, 2017)

Lemongrass on its own sells really well and fruity fragrances


----------



## Spice (Nov 20, 2017)

Patchouli, what surprised me the most, man like it.


----------



## toxikon (Nov 20, 2017)

Definitely activated charcoal bars! Very popular right now.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2017)

Mine are OMH, Lavender, Lilac & Eucalyptus Mint or Rosemary Mint.


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2017)

I love Dragon's Blood scented soap; of course it darkens soap, so plan a darker palette.  Lemongrass is also a favorite of mine and both my sons also like it as well.  I know some people like Energy, but it gives me a headache. 

Besides fragrances, what draws me to a soap is also color.  Vibrant colors draw me to them more than pastels, but if I were to choose between soaps I would choose one where the scent and fragrance are harmonious.  In other words if the fragrance is not harmonious with the color(s) in the soap, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 20, 2017)

One of my most frequent questions I get bar-none every year is "what scent do you have that's good for a man". So I do have a lot of "men's" type fragrances. This year, by far my number one seller was a man's scent I blended myself that I called Scottish Moors. It's a mix of Celtic Storm, a touch of Embargo, with a bit of Cool Water and Duck Farts (LOL - an Aztec scent, I always change the name - it's like a fruity water scent)  People loved it and couldn't get enough of it. 

But I agree with earlene, vibrant colors and harmonious scents will draw them to my booth every time.


----------

